# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  (((( بوست استقبال الشهر الكريم ، كل عام وأنتم بخير  ))))

## بحاري

*بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان المبارك أعاده الله علينا وعليكم وعلي جميع الأمة الاسلامية بالخير واليمن والبركات ، وكل عام ونحن متآخين متوحدين ومترابطين ،
‏


هنا نتبادل التهاني والتبريكات بهذه المناسبة العظيمة.
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*كل عام وانتم بخير
                        	*

----------


## nona

*ويُهَنِيْكَ شهرٌ عند ذِي العَرشِ شَاهِدٌ
بأنّكَ بَرٌّ للصِّيامِ وُصَولُ
فَوَفَّيتَ اجْرَ الصّابرينَ ولا عَدَا 
مَسَاعيكَ فَوزٌ عَاجِلٍ وقَبُولُ 


صُمْتَ للهِ صَوْمَ خَرْقٍ هُمَامٍ
مُفِطِّر الكَفايا بالعَطايا الجِسَامِ
أطلعَ اللهُ للصِيامِ هِلالاً 
ولنـا مِنْ عُلاَكَ بَـدْرَ تَمَامِ
                        	*

----------


## looly

*تصوموا وتفطروا على خير اعاننا الله واياكم على الصيام والقيام وجعلنا من عتقاءه
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*كل عام وانتم بخير ومبروك عليكم الشهر الكريم
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*كل سنه والجميع طيبين
ربنا يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*كل عام والجميع بخير
وتصومو وتفطرو على خير
واعاده الله علينا وعلى امه المريخ بكل الخير


*

----------


## الجرافى كومر

*العيد متين
*

----------


## بحاري

*ربنا آمنا بما انزلت واتبعنا الرسول فاكتبنا مع الشاهدين.
‏
كل عام والجميع بالف خير
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*كل عام وانتم بخير
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*كل عام اونتم بالف خير وربنا يتقبل صيامنا وقيامنا

تخريمه
رمضان الجاى فارز عيشتك قول اميين
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجرافى كومر
					

العيد متين




*

----------


## alhaj

*رمضان كريم وربنا يصلح حالنا وحال البلد
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*كل عام وانتم بخير
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## محمد عبده

*جعلنا الله من عتقاء هذا الشهر ورزقنا صيامه وقيامه 
*

----------


## بحاري

*كل عام والجميع بخير
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*كل عام وأنتم بخير
رمضان كريم
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*رمضان كريم وكل عام وأنتم بخير ...

اللهم أعنا علي صيامه وقيامه وتقبل منا صالح الأعمال ...

كورنر :
كل سنة وإنت طيب يابحاري والسنة الجاية في بيتك .. وأخوك وراك طوالي ..  ثم بعد داك مجد الدين عشان ما يزعل ...

قول آمين ...
*

----------


## بحاري

*غسل
الله"قلبكم"بماء اليقين
وأثلج
صدركم بسكينه المؤمنين
وبلغكم
شهر الصائمين
*

----------


## قنوان

*كل عام والجميع بخير 
اللهم اعنا علي الصيام والقيام واجعلنا من عتقاء هذا الشهر
وحقق اماني الجميع
                        	*

----------


## nona

*تقبل الله منا ومنكم
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*تصوموا وتفطروا على خير اعاننا الله واياكم على الصيام والقيام وجعلنا من عتقاءه   		
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*اللهم أجعله شهر خير و بركة و عتق من النار
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## حسن بشير

*اون لايناب الحلوين
كل سنه وانتو طيبين
ويارب اجعلنا من الفائزين
بأجره وثوابه وقدرنا
على صيامه وقيامه يا الله
يا رحمن يا رحيم
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*صوم مقبول ورزق موفور متعكم الله بالصحة والعافية وكل عام وانتم بخير
                        	*

----------


## Aladdin

*كل عام وانتم بالف خير
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*كل عام والكل بخير
تصوموا وتفطروا على خير 
تقبل الله الصيام والقيام 
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*مضان كريم لكل الامة الاسلامية
*

----------


## معراج

*الله اكرم وتصوموا وتفطروا علي خير
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*رمضان كريم وكل عام وأنتم بخير ...

اللهم أعنا علي صيامه وقيامه وتقبل منا صالح الأعمال 
*

----------


## أوهاج

*رمضان كريم 
كل عام وانتم بخير
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*رمضان كريم وكل عام وأنتم بخير ...
*

----------


## بحاري

* (أظهر الكل)  الأعضاء الذين قاموا بمشاهدة هذا الموضوع : 41 acba77, مايقومابي, محمد العليقي, محمد عبده, محمدطيب, محي الدين طه أحمد, مجدالدين شريف, Aladdin, alajabalajeeb, alhaj, مريخابي كسلاوي, معراج, أوهاج, الأبيض ضميرك, البرنسيسه, الجامرابي, الحارث, الجرافى كومر, النسر2, الوطن الغالي, ابراهيم تاج الدين, احمد الحلفاوى, احمد الحبر, احب المريخ, بحاري, hass6666, خالد سليمان طه, حافظ النور, حسن بشير, جواندي, looly, mohammed_h_o, رياض عباس بخيت, nona, صبحي المريخابي, عبد العزيز24, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, غندور, نصرالدين أحمد علي, قنوان, كشه الدولى 


رمضان كريم والجميع بالف خير
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*كل عام والكل بخير
تصوموا وتفطروا على خير 
تقبل الله الصيام والقيام 
*

----------

